# Gaggia Baby Class steam switch



## Roger C (Jan 3, 2012)

I have recently bought a Gaggia Baby Class and the steam switch on the front of the machine will only hold in if you keep your finger on the switch - is this correct or is it faulty? (I would have thought the switch should hold in and release only if the switch is pressed again).


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Roger,

My Baby Class does this too, it is a fault. The switch stays in when the machine is cold but after a few minutes it pops out and needs holding in to activate the boiler.

I have been looking for a fix but no luck as yet.


----------

